# Vindicator VS. Defiler



## Maledictus (Jun 11, 2008)

This may sound newbish but i cant seem to make my mind up.

Vindicator (with extra armor)

--- has stronger front armor and weaker side armor compared to the D.
--- shoots giant pies of death as far as a 5 yr old girl could throw a boulder. 24" isn't long but is it worth the strength.
--- is a tank

Defiler (stock)

--- Almost looks cool.
--- Could shoot the moon if it could look up and with almost the strength of the vindy's boomgun.
--- could take on 100 space marine grandma's in hand to hand and win unlike a tank.


The vindy/defiler for my army is basically their as an anti-vehicle/soften them up/scare tactic. But i think most of the time their going to be fire magnets while the juicy stuff gets upfield. I know you would say im crazy and why would i post this "hands down the defiler wins" doesnt solve my problem.

I downgraded my squads for the extra armor for the vindy, but the extra 10 points would really hurt my squads.

Hope you can help


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

i would go with the vidicator because it has superior armour and as you said both will be fire magnets


----------



## chaos vince (Jun 10, 2008)

gotta go with the vindi, 24' isn't all that far f you deploy it right. the higher armor helps and with the new los rules it isn't nearly as big of a target as the defiler is


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

One thing to consider though, are the upcoming 5th ed changes.

The defiler will be able to move and fire all its weapons (which it can have a lot of), and in assaults, it gets to use its AV12 front armor score, but the vindicator will always be hit on its AV10 rear

That said, it does have a lower front AV, and it is a bigger target. However, it ignores Shaken and Stunned and has a higher side AV, and a MUCH longer range, so you can outrange most armies' anti-tank.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

I'd also suggest the Defiler. It's far more flexible than the Vindicator even though it's bigger and more expensive. It's hard to complain about a vehicle that can shoot stuff with a battle cannon and then later on get stuck in and start shredding stuff in close combat.


----------



## cooldudeskillz (Jun 7, 2008)

go for deflier, unless fighting a tank strong army, if not defiantly deflier, trust me, like you trust the goverment


----------



## Dies Irae (May 21, 2008)

well,as an Iron Warrior player, i prefer the vindicator for fluff reasons. but the defiler model is great and he has lots of weapons (battle cannon(boom!), twin linked autocannons(try to avoid the bullets!) and twin linked heavy flamers (burn,baby,burn!!!))

but the vindicator is good too, and cheaper. 24' is good on a small table. vindicators on apocalipse are bullshit. take it if you know that you will face deep-striking termies (yes, they HAVE to deploy under a "giant pie of death") or necrons (double Strengh,AP2, byebye W'BB!)


----------



## DaemonsR'us (Jan 25, 2007)

vindicators with possession are nice as well, but defilers will have the CC advantage which seems like in 5th is going to be a good advantage


----------



## Maledictus (Jun 11, 2008)

I'm a sucker for versatility and playing the tenacious D will give my army some well needed range (or melee). Though my inner ork roars to play with the tankz w/ proppa dakka, I must turn away because this isn't a greenskin army.

Im just going to gut a squad and have it babysat by my HQ to fit the defiler in.

So defiler is 10 points more than a vindy w/EA, but longer range with less power and can go melee. 

Im going to buy both since the points is not a major army altering difference if i wanted to swap.

I appreciate the responses.


----------



## Minion_1981 (Dec 20, 2007)

I prefer a vindicator, I have had alot of success with it, usually I field 2 of them together and raise hell on anything, ALL vehicles fear it and of course troops, whereas the defiler can only ever get a glance on a AV 14, I use it do take out anything, and thats a wonderful thing =D


----------



## MJayC50 (Oct 30, 2007)

defiler in the 5th is gonna rock. they last much longer. will get cover save from most things. ignores shaken stunned ect. not bad armour value. is great in combat with its 5 attacks srength10. it can fleet! so possible 18inch charge. it looks cool. the bad thing is the whippy cc weapon thing. looks terrible....


----------



## slaaneshy (Feb 20, 2008)

Got to be the Defiler. If you lose a weapon from a hit, the vindi is useless, while the good old D has his autocannon in reserve and hitting sticks. I usually field 3 in a game.


----------

